# Suddenly can't use localhost for mailserver



## merciful (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi there.

Upgraded to 10.2.7, and suddenly can't use localhost for outgoing mail - I get "The outgoing mailserver 'localhost' failed to deliver this message". The server 'localhost' refused to allow aconnection on port 25."

I've made no other changes to anything - upgrade, reboot, no mail going out.

Help, please!


----------



## teamteama (Sep 5, 2003)

Just a stab in the dark here....

If you have enabled sendmail for your outgoing mail, updates are known to screw up the sendmail configuration. If this is  the case, you will need to jump through the same hoops you did befor to re-enable sendmail


----------



## a-bort (Sep 5, 2003)

Merciful, are you sure you're not using open relay (un)conciously? This might enable the bad guys to send mail via your local smtp server; with wich the bad guys might send a lot of spam via your local smtp.
This all again might make your provider blocking yout smtp port 25 for sending mail by smtp.
If you're not sure about that, trying to send e-mail via your provider's smtp. If that doensn't work you might be blocked.

Sorry for all the 'might's', but it's worth to check.. It all happens quite regulary..

Or maybe there might be a problem with 10.2.7 indeed accidentally changing some sendmail settings..

Plese let us now what you find out!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 5, 2003)

Sounds like it could also be a firewall issue... I know that jaguar ships with some firewall enabled - and I bet the default configuration would block port 25 on your machine.


----------



## merciful (Sep 5, 2003)

... I turned it off and it still failed. Not a problem with my ISP, as I can still use their SMTP server. Must be a problem with the update and sendmail, will have to open the Terminal and have a look.

Thanks for the help so far. And sorry about this being in the wrong forum, I asked for it to be moved but it hasn't happened.

HAH!

While running MacJanitor, I noticed:

---

mail:
/etc/mail/sendmail.cf: line 93: fileclass: cannot open '/etc/mail/local-host-names': Group writable directory

---

That should mean something.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 5, 2003)

10.2.7?  Is that even released? 

Even if it is, this is the Panther forum.. Moving to UNIX.

Search this forum, there is an answer here.


----------



## a-bort (Sep 6, 2003)

It's the do with the permision thing of sendmail.. It can be very frustrating..

Try this:

sudo chmod go-w / /etc /etc/mail /usr /var /var/spool

Mail needs it to get to work. Now i also understand that it happens with an update. Akll the permisions are resetted. You need the line i just gave you..

EDIT: you own a g5?


----------



## merciful (Sep 6, 2003)

G5? Mmmmm - don't I wish. Read "10.2.6", and I'll proof-read myself a little better in the future.


----------



## a-bort (Sep 6, 2003)

Did it work for you?


----------



## merciful (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah - that worked. Thanks very much, guys.


----------

